# فن التفاهم الزوجى ( تاليف د / عادل حليم ) تقديم نيافه الانبا موسى



## اني بل (26 نوفمبر 2010)

كتاب / فن التفاهم الزوجى
تقديم نيافه الانبا موسى
تاليف د / عادل حليم

*
الباب الاول
اساسيات فى التفاهم الزوجى*

اولا: التوافق الزوجى
التوافق الزوجى هو عبور دائم من الذات الى الاخر من اجل اكتشاف الاخر. كما هو بمميزاته وعيوبه وقبول الاخر والتكيف مع طباعه .
التوافق الزوجى اى التكييف والتوائم المتبادل بين الشريكين وهو تكيف عقلى – عاطفى – سلوكى – روحى – جسدى فى وقت واحد
س- هل يعنى التفاهم الزوجى ان تختفى الاختلافات الطبيعيه بين الزوجين ؟
ليس التفاهم الزوجى ان تنتهى الاختلافات الطبيعيه بين الزوجين لدرجه ان يفكر الاثنين بفكر واحد
لكن التفاهم الزوجى هو ان يفكرا معا فى ترابط وتكامل
س- ماذا يعطل التفاهم الزوجى؟

الاشياء اللزمه لبناء التفاهم الزوجى:-

ان الزواج طائر بجناحين. الرجل والمرأه. فماذا لو ان احد الجناحين غير متكافىء؟

المحبه الحقيقيه هى اساس التفاهم الزوجى:-

س- هل ترغب فى التفاهم الزوجى؟

ان الرغبه فى التفاهم الزوجى مع شخص تعنى الرغبه فى الشخص نفسه رغم اختلافاته . لذلك نجد ان المحبوب مقبول مهما قال .
س-لماذا تضعف رغبه التفاهم الزوجى احيانا؟

س-كيف ينمى الزوجان رغبه التفاهم المشترك:-
ان احد الزوجين يعاتب نفسه ويفكر فى شريكه وتبدأ المصالحه والود والوفاق

الاحتياطات اللازمه لانعاش التفاهم الزوجى:-


*الباب الثانى
اساليب التفاهم الزوجى*

فن الانصات:- يوجد فارق كبير بين شخص يسمع لك واخر ينصت اليك ويهتم بك
من ينصت اليك يتفاعل معك ايجابيا
من ينصت اليك لا يحكم عليك
من ينصت اليك ايضا يعطيك الفرصه كى تتنفس

احترام الرآى الاخر:- ان احترام الرآى هو حاله انسانيه مهما كان شخصيه الشخص الذى يشاركك الحياه مهما كان متعلما ام لا

علامات احترام رأى الشريك:- ان بأخذ الواحد كلام شريكه مأخذ الجديه والاهتمام فلا تقابل رآيه بسخريه او استهزاء

الصراحه والوضوح والمكاشفه
ماذا يمنعك ان تكون صريحا مع شريك حياتك؟

اسباب عدم المصارحه
اسباب تساعد الشريك ان يكون صريح:-

فن التعامل مع المشكلات
شريك حياتى اهم من المشكله عندما تحدث مشكله انظر الى شريك حياتى اولا والا اجرحه ثم بعد ذلك نفكر سويا فى حل المشكله
المحبه الزوجيه تنمو فى ظل المشكلات . الا يفرض احد الشريكين رآيه او حلا
بغير رضا شريكه (لا ينفرد اى منكما برأى دون شريكه)

*
الباب الثالث
اللمسات الشخصيه الزوجيه*

فى اغلب الاحيان يدور الحديث فى البيوت بين الزوج والزوجه خارج البيت عن اسعار الملابس والطعام و ترتيبات الحياه اليوميه وابدأ الملاحظات والتعليقات عن صفات وطباع وسلوكيات الناس الذين حولهم
س- لماذا اللمسات الشخصيه الزوجيه؟
ان شريك الحياه لا يكفيه ان يحس انه محبوب ومرغوب بل يجب ان يسمع باذنيه كلمات المحبه . هذا شعور مطلوب جدا ان يوصله كل شريك لشريكه

التعبير العاطفى الزوجى
التعبير العاطفى فعل ورد فعل وله وسائل كثيره فى حياتنا الزوجيه
التعبير اللفظى من الكلمات الرقيقه مثل كلمات التقدير والاعجاب

فن العنايه بشريك العمر
اعلان الاعجاب حيثما يبدى احد الشريكين اعجابه بشىء ما فى شريكه
وتوجد اعمال مشتركه بين الزوجين فى البيت او حوار مشترك وهذه الاعمال المشتركه تقرب القلوب وتحرك العاطفه وتفتح مجالات الحوارات فى مرات ثانيه وتخرج الزوجين من حالات الصمت والملل
الاهتمام الشخصى من خلال التعبيرات الغير اللفظيه مثل النظرات وتعبيرات الوجه فى وسط دوامه الاهتمامات الكثيره . يجب على الشريكين مراعاه هذا الامر. ان يفضل احدهما العمل عن شريك حياته . يقضى اطول فتره بعيدا عن الاخر. هذا خطأ
*
الباب الرابع
جلسه التفاهم الزوجى*

دائما التفاهم الزوجى لا يتم بدون جلسات زوجيه واعيه ومنتظمه وموضوعيه وامينه وصريحه وصادقه وواضحه ومليئه بالمحبه

نحو جلسه زوجيه ناجحه : يجب وجود عنصر الاهتمام العاطفى الدافىء

مهم جدا فى جلسه التفاهم الزوجى حتى يمكن تحقيق جلسه ناجحه ترك اشياء خلفنا فى جلسه التفاهم الزوجى :-

عوامل نجاح جلسه التفاهم الزوجى:-

كيف تنجح جلسه التفاهم الزوجى:-

احيانا يكون الصمت ابلغ كثيرا من الكلام واكثر تعبيرا عن المشاعر . هذا يعنى ان يلجأ الزوجان الى جلسه زوجيه صامته
وهذه الجلسات فى اغلب الاحيان . 
وهى السائده فى عالمنا الحاضر 
2-العناد 3-التسلط 2- المحبه الحقيقيه 3- الجسد الواحد 4- الوعد الابدى 2-عدم الاهتمام بتصفيه الخلافات اولا باول 3-تصلط احد الزوجين على الاخر 4-عناد احد الزوجين واصراره على التمسك برأيه ضد رأى شريكه 3-التعبير التلقائى عما يشعر به كل من الزوجين 4-التحرر من الروتين 2- 2-عدم الوضوح مع النفس 4- الخوف من الانفتاح على الاخر 2-بالنسبه للشريك الذى يتحاشى الحوار الصريح للمشكلات . على الشريك الاخر ان يغير اسلوبه فيتحكم فى غضبه ويتمهل فى الحكم على الامور 2- عدم العتاب والنقد وتبادل الاتهامات 3- تذكر سلبيات الماضى 4- العناد 5- حساسيه الكرامه الشخصيه 3-يجب تحديد الزمان والمكان اى يجب ان يناسب الشريكين ويصلح لجلسه التفاهم الزوجى 4-يبدأ احد الشريكين بالاعتذار المناسب بسبب اخطاء قديمه . هذه تصفيه مهمه تفتح المجال للتقارب 1- الانانيه 4-الرغبه فى امتلاك الاخر 1- التناظر 1-المحبه هى خروج من الذات الى الاخر والاهتمام به وسعيا نحو سعادته وراحته . لذلك فان المحبه تقبل الاخر كما هو رغم اختلافاته. 2- الجسد الواحد هو اساس جوهرى للتفاهم الزوجى فى الزواج المسيحى . فقط يدخل الروح القدس فى الزوجين فى حاله فريده ( الجسد الواحد) التى تتكون فيها الحياه المشتركه. 1-الانشغال بمسؤليه العمل والبيت تطغى على الاهتمام بالشخص او شريك الحياه 1- تنظيم الوقت 2- تصفيه المشكلات اول باول 5-الرحلات والخلوات الزوجيه 1- اسباب تربويه 3- الخوف من الاعتراف بالخطأ 1-بالنسبه للشريك السلبى يحتاج من شريك حياته الى مزيد من المسانده والتشجيع 1- من يدير الجلسه؟ 1-المحبه فى كل جلسه وتحمل عيوب الاخر واخطائه واظهار الود الدافىء العاطفى 2-وجود الرغبه فى التغيير للافضل 1- يفصح كل من الشريكين عن اشياء سببت له ضيقا من شريكه 2- يظهر كل منكما للاخر عما بداخله من مشاعر وعواطف دافئه 3- يصفى كل منكما ضميره بصدق واخلاص . هنا يراعى الطرف الاخر احتياج شريكه وان يترك له الاختيار فيما سيفعله


----------



## candy shop (27 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااا حبيبتى 

موضوع متكامل 

ربنا يباركك يا قمر 
​


----------



## اني بل (4 ديسمبر 2010)

candy shop قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااا حبيبتى ​
> 
> موضوع متكامل ​
> ربنا يباركك يا قمر ​


 
ويباركك ياقمر


----------

